

Ask HN: S3 vs. Elastic File – which is the better option for this use case? - alexcasalboni
http://cloudacademy.com/community/s3-vs-elastic-file-which-is-the-better-option-for-this-use-case-t21/

======
anacleto
S3 + cloudfront. Cheaper, Easier, lower latency, available now. My $0.02

